

Simple jQuery plugin for fixed-side social media buttons - blanketman
http://thomasalwyndavis.com/2010/09/socialsidebar-jquery-plugin/

======
pierrefar
It doesn't say what the license is, so I'd be a bit careful with just
including it in the web pages.

Also the CDN is not that great. It serves an E-Tag, has a short cache time,
and doesn't gzip the Javascript file.

